# Wahoo



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Any good places to target wahoo this weekend? Any still around this time if the year?


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Def still around this time of year, just have to find em. I havnt been on hiltons in a while and dont know where the blue water is, but I would head towards the edge and work south towards the nipple and maybe over to the elbow area. I would use some divers (yozzuri bonitas/stretch 30's) and work a couple top water jet heads (black/purple usually work best) or put out some highspeed trolling lures to cover more ground. Good luck and lets us know how you do.


----------

